# Aqueous Shunt (66180) with mitomycin



## coderguy1939 (Jun 11, 2008)

Doctor states in the op report that he is applying 3mgs of mitomycin to surgical incision during Aqueous Shunt implant.  Another coder has told me that J9280 can be used, but HCPCS indicates that this drug is delivered by IV.  I'd appreciate any help on this issue.


----------



## elenax (Jun 12, 2008)

take a look to these cpt's:  *66020 or 66030.  *I use these codes for eye procedures when necessary.


----------



## mbort (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm with you on this one Coderguy.  I've not be able to come up with a good solution for a J code for the Mitomycin.  I'm interested to see if anyone has any ideas as well.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for your help.  I'll come back to this posting to see if there are any other takes on this procedure.


----------

